# [Ris] Driver ati open, basse prestazioni e software rasteri.

## pingoo

Ciao,

finalmente una seconda macchina da contaminare   :Smile:  in particolare si tratta di un notebook di qualche anno, un acer travelmate 800

Tra i vari problemi post installazione da risolvere, oltre all'impostare la tastiera italiana, quello piu' urgente dell'accelerazione video.

I driver sono quelli open, ed ho visto che sotto ubuntu funzionano meglio, 1101 frames in 5.0 seconds contro 647. Cosa strana e' che sul mio pc con una ati 7000 (meno potente) ottengo sui 3000 frame al secondo, sempre coi driver ati open,,,

Comunque, credo che la differenza sostanziale sia in

```
$ glxinfo | grep rend

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

```

che sotto ubuntu riporta

```
$ glxinfo | grep rende

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RV250 4C66) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL DRI2

```

Ho pure sbirciato il config del kernel e modificatolo per attivare il KMS vista la differenza ma non cambia nulla. Da quanto avevo letto qua', KMS pare ancora acerbo per le prestazioni.

La scheda e'

```
 lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)

```

Posto un po' di roba che potrebbe essere utile, non ho creato xorg.conf e tutti pacchetti sono alla versione stabile

Xorg.log 

  ubuntu http://pastebin.com/ASp6B6S8

  gentoo http://pastebin.com/QJUADfaQ

kernel config

  ubuntu http://pastebin.com/Gp5QU9EA

  gentoo http://pastebin.com/mA03JDR3

glxinfo

  ubuntu http://pastebin.com/67nNg1HV

  gentoo http://pastebin.com/2SvXbDqF

Qualche idea?Last edited by pingoo on Thu Jul 01, 2010 9:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

controlla con eselect opengl list se hai la possibilità di cambiare qualcosa

comunque glxgears non è un benchmark

----------

## pingoo

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> controlla con eselect opengl list se hai la possibilità di cambiare qualcosa
> 
> comunque glxgears non è un benchmark

 

Avevo controllato, restituisce correttamente

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

Ho riavviato con opzione nomodeset e glxgears ora arriva a 900 frame, ovviamente ancora non ci siamo visto che il rendering e' in carico al software

Ok, glxgears non e' un test molto affidabile ma credo che sulla stessa macchina qualcosa vorra' pur dire e che l'accelerazione faccia schifo, oltre a dirlo direttamente glxinfo. lo si nota comunque ad occhio   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xdarma

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Posto un po' di roba che potrebbe essere utile, non ho creato xorg.conf e tutti pacchetti sono alla versione stabile
> 
> Xorg.log 
> ...

 

Rispetto al log di Ubuntu, nel log di gentoo c'è quest'errore:

```

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch.

[dri] radeon kernel module version is 2.0.0 but version 1.8.0 or newer is needed.

[dri] Disabling DRI.

```

Forse devi "sincronizzare" kernel/driver per farli andare d'accordo?

----------

## pingoo

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rispetto al log di Ubuntu, nel log di gentoo c'è quest'errore:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sì, grazie. E' già scomparso riconfigurando in parte il kernel per disabilitare KMS e ricompilando i driver, xorg-server, libdrm e mesa. Ottengo ancora sui 900 frame/5 sec che credo siano ben pochi (e vale anche per ubuntu) e il problema è sempre:

```
OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
```

come indicato pure nel link di x.org sopra.

Altre differenze è che mentre con gentoo ho

```
Using XAA acceleration architecture
```

con ubuntu 

```
EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM
```

 devo controllare se c'entrano.

Uff... me la ricordavo più liscia... sarà che nella prima esperienza avevo sistemato senza troppa fretta.

Aggiornamenti:

Xorg.log  http://pastebin.com/HhiaJf5F

kernel config http://pastebin.com/B0qc6jpm

----------

## pingoo

Oh cielo! Ho risolto, preferirei evitare di dirvi come che mi cacciate a pedate ...  :Very Happy: 

In buona sostanza, dopo i piccoli problemi iniziali di configurazione, non riuscivo ad abilitare l'accelerazione hw 

Leggendo http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/glxinfo, ho dato come suggerito

```
LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
```

ottenendo indicazione di errori del tipo "access denied".

Come avrete già capito, ho risolto aggiungendo l'utente al gruppo video...   :Embarassed: 

Ora glxinfo è contento (ma soprattutto io) e glxgears restituisce 8000+ frame/5sec

Piccolo resoconto dell'installazione, tanto per completezza.

Credevo di avere un problema anche con l'audio, cerco un po', faccio delle prove, controllo i livelli con alsamixer, play non segnala alcun problema e sembra andare normalmente. Boh, non capisco... Stasera installo kmix e voilà, i livelli erano ok ma tutti i canali erano muti...   :Embarassed: 

Ultimo, il wifi, un po' meglio. Avevo già abilitato il modulo nel kernel, ma non vedevo alcuna interfaccia wireless. Alcune prove ma non cambia nulla. Rientro nel kernel a rivedere la configurazione fatta all'inizio ed ecco "svelato l'arcano" (tm). Dovevo copiare un firmware (ipw2100) mi pare in /lib/firmware. Ho visto che c'è l'apposito pacchetto, non riusciva a scaricarlo tramite emerge, ma visto che l'avevo già scaricato manualmente e dando un'occhiata all'ebuild, l'ho copiato in /usr/portage/distfiles/ e installato normalmente.   :Embarassed: 

Domani il pc se ne và, dopo "tanta fatica" per lo meno pare funzionare più o meno tutto  :Very Happy: 

Punteggio complessivo:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

